# our choice, finally



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's the puppy that will stay with us.

Gibbs, 4 weeks










5 weeks










why this choice?

Rascal, fighting, grumbling, the tail always high, friendly with humans, much like the rag, do not let them impose ... and in addition, it is beautiful. 

This morning we released the puppies outside in the snow, Gibbs is confident and very comfortable in the snow. It's a futur schutzhund dog 



Hélène


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

He is so adorable!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

He's too cute.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He is so ADORABLE, congrats on the new addition to your pack! Again, I am quite impressed with the little guys' pedigree!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fuzzball full of dreams! Look forward to hearing about Gibb's progress


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

We are very proud of this "marriage", but we did not know that Elle had 12 puppies... and it's a big job to find them good homes and family.

I'm stressed to the future of unsold puppies.

It's normal? I know... but I'm stressed anyway. 

Again 7 puppies still placing. It's a big job for us.

Hélène


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, breeding and the safe placement of all the pups is a huge obligation. thanks for taking it so seriously. wishing you good luck with this in the new year. what a sweet puppy!


----------

